# Shoulder Replacement



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

Has anyone had or know anyone who has had shoulder replacement? Trying to get feedback on how long of a recovery before being able to draw a bow again.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Rotator cuff surgery has got me shooting a Xbow now.....its just NOT the same, hopefully yours will go better


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Swap hand its do able..of course ya gota get another bow thou.Its sure doable if your damage can take it..


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

I bought a Barnett ghost 400, for the first season after surgery.
Now I'm shooting my Bows no problem multiple repairs back fusion and shoulder bicep tendon rotator cuff bone spurs.

Good luck,


----------

